# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  pakan buah buahan

## ipaul888

apa ada yang pernah coba pakan yang terbuat dari fish meal dan buah buahan dan sayur sayuran, karena menurut kabar katanya bagus untuk koi dan merupakan pakan terbaru? kalau ada gambar dan bentuk pakannya boleh tolong d share?

----------


## budisouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Markoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tito Rahman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Narto Kusnadi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

> Menarik. Saya belum pernah coba tempe.  
> Tempe berasal dari kedelai yang telah mengalami fermentasi. Kandungan Protein telah diurai menjadi asam-asam amino oleh jamur.
> Dibanding kedelai (atau bungkilnya), nutrisi tempe lebih banyak terserap  tubuh kita, eh koi juga tentunya.  Protein tidak bisa langsung diserap  oleh tubuh karena molekul terlalu besar sehingga didalam sistem  pencernaan diurai jadi protein tunggal yaitu asam amino.


btu btu btul :Thumb: Oom




> ini dia ilmu tingkat tinggi dari maha suhu italiano mochino


ADuh maafkan saya suhu maha tinggi,saya lancang mendahuluiii suhuuuu mata elang  :Hail:  wkwkwk




> Segera akan di aplikasikan om
> terima kasih sharing ilmu nya


Monggo oom sama2.hehee




> Mantafff....ini pengalaman nya. Sekalian  bikin sambel tomat di pinggir kolam makan bareng koi2 nya  hiihiiihiii.....


hehe iya oom,jadi inget dulu pernah makan di kuring yang ada pondokannya trus bawahnya kolam koi, lalu sisa makanan termasuk sambel pada buang aja ke kolam,alhasil koinya jg tetep gede2 ya wkwwk  :: 

Bonus Photo Tempe  :Hippie: 



Per porsi saya plastic clip lalu saya freezer jadi gampang kasihnya... :Love:

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

> eh iyaa kelupaan... bener2..memang awalnya ga suka,bukan pake essence cu bro, tapi dipuasain aja dulu, nanti lama2 demen kog


dulu isunya koi2nya om mochi dikasih tempe pake essens ketek biar koinya kebius, jadi sebelum dikasih di jepit dulu di ketex 
apakah itu benar om mochi?

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Elecson

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

> OmArdy, sweet potato bahasa Indonesia kalau ngak salah Ubi. Yang warna oranye


ohhh ubi.. hehehe... siappp Om Elecson

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vap

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

bagus nga om hasil grownya dengan tempe?

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

